# Drugs that have worked for me and those that haven't.



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

I lurk so much that I thought it only right to post some of my experiences over the last three years. While no drug has proven effective permanently, I did get some pretty dramatic temporary relief (2 months) from:

Klonopin: 2 mg (no problem weaning off)
Abilify: 5 mg (some withdrawal probs)

I didn't take them together, I took them separately. Each time I saw a melting away of the DR and a reconnection to my emotional self (DP?).

Things that haven't worked:

Effexor (horrible withdrawal symptoms), Prozac, Celexa, Lexapro, Desipramine, Lamictal, Wellbutrin (had a terrible time with Wellbutrin)

My next venture I think is to try Naltrexone.

Also I have been speaking with a doc in Italy (substantiated by some web documentation which I can't seem to find anymore) who stated that a lot of European docs are using lithium or valproate (both mood stabilizers) concurrent with anti-dep in their therapy. Don't know if I have much faith in that cocktail although any feedback would be appreciated.


----------

